# Where do i sign up?



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I fancy joining TTOC but how :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

click here to join


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw, thank you sir!! All signed up. Another scottish member for the club. Och aye :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where you from mister??


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you know where Glasgow Audi is? :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i certainly do, passed there a couple of weeks ago when i was flying from glasgow airport


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, i'm very near it, on the banks of the clyde


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

nah you lost me :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

surely you've heard of the clyde......mountains? :lol: Well, you are choocter after all :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey enought of the choochter.... :lol:


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunny Aeberdeen eh? i 've been once, many years ago! Bloody baltic up there


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

all of 2 hours drive away and suddenly the climtae change hits bigstyle :lol:


----------

